# مفهوم الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس



## nour-aljinan (5 يونيو 2006)

*مفهوم الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
.في البداية :هكذا فهمت مفهوم الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس 
بحث جامعي قمت على كتابته ويسرني ان استعرضه ها هنا على حلقات 
كأول مشاركة لي في منتداكم 
مقدمة:
تحت عنوان مفهوم الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس نطل ببحثنا هذا .لنقي الضوء على مسألة مهمة في اللاهوت المسيحي , واصل من اصول الايمان المسيحي .فالخطيئة تعد من الموضوعات الرئيسية التي تناولها .فهناك رباط وثيق بين مفهوم الخطيئة وبين العلة من مجيء المسيح الى هذا العالم !!
ونرى في الكتاب المقدس ما يفوق الثلاث مائة آية كلها تضمنت مفهوم الخطيئة والخطأة.
.و الآيات الواردة تشير بمدلولها عن الخطيئة بانها تعطيل الحوار و المحبة, ان كان مع الله,او مع الانسان,و وبعبارة اخرى هي رفض الانسان لمحبة الله ونعمه .
فالخاطىء يسعى الى تحقيق ذاته دون الله واخيه الأنسان.لأن قلبه خلا من محبة الله فما عاد يرى سوى مصلحته الشخصية .. والسبب انانيته في اثبات ذاته .
فكيف عُرفت الخطيئة لغة واصطلاحا؟

لغويا :
الخطيئة (جمعها خطايا) وخطيئات وهي عبارة عن :
1-الذنب 
2-`ذنب يخالف به المرء تعاليم دينه
اصطلاحا:
يقال فلان خطىء او أخطأ اي ارتكب ذنبا
ويقال : ابتعد عن الصواب ويقال :سلك سبيل الخطأ عن قصد او غير قصد (1)
وعرف الخطيئة بعض اللاهوتيين بأنها :قوة تسكن في الانسان وتكون في اصل اعماله السيئة . فاين ظهرت الخطيئة اول مرة ؟(يتبع)
__________________


----------



## nour-aljinan (5 يونيو 2006)

وعوداً على ذي بدأ أتابع مفهوم الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس ( الانجيل )
اصل الخطيئة في الكون

يروي الكتاب المقدس عن اصل الخطيئة في الكون بانه عندما خلق الله الملائكة كطبقة من الكائنات المقدسة وكانت ارادتهم متجهة الى خالقهم متمتعين بقوة الاختيار ومدركين لعواقب العصيان. وكان واحد منهم الشيطان على رتبة رفيعة جدا كما هو وارد في (حزقيل 12:28)
ومن الواضح ان خطيئته بدات بالكبرياء الذي قاد عملية العصيان منذ وجوده(يوحنا 44:8)
ويرد في انجيل يوحنا صفة ابليس على من يفعل الخطيئة من الناس يقول:"من يفعل الخطيئة فهو من ابليس لأن ابليس من البدء يخطىء لاجل هذا اظهر المسيح لكي ينقض اعمال ابليس"يوحنا(8:3)
الخطيئة تدخل في العائلة البشرية 
وفي سفر التكوين ويالتحديد في فصوله الاولى تتجلى معاني الخطيئة في العائلة البشرية اول مرة حين خلق الله الانسان امره بعمل الخير لكن الحية اغوت الانسان وكانت هذه الخطيئة الأولى من جهة الانسان حيث بعمله هذا يبتعد عن الله ويخالف اوامره
"فأخرجه الرب الآله من جنة عدن ليحرث الأرض التي اخذ منها فطرد"(التكوين24:22) 
وقتل قابين هابيل حيث سمع صوت الله يناديه اين اخوك؟
وجواب قابين ووقاحته الذي آجاب نداء الله "لعلي حارس لأخي انا"(سفر التكوين 12:3)(متى35:23)
هذه الخطيئة تركت آثار مهمة على مستوى العلاقة بين الله والانسان ففي الآية :"بل آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين آلهكم وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع"(اشعياء2:59)
ونصل في هذا المجال الى ان الخطيئة ناتجة عن فعل انسان يفعل ما يريد لا ما يريده الله .( يتبع )
سلام


----------



## nour-aljinan (7 يونيو 2006)

نكمل في مفهوم الخطيئة ودائماً على ضؤ الكتاب المقدس 

اقسام الخطيئة :

نفهم من آيات الكتاب المقدس ان هناك خطايا مميتة , والعقلية اليهودية تربط المرض بالخطيئة .
وهناك وجهان للخطيئة:
1-ليست الخطيئة ان اتحاشى الشر فقط هذا امر ناقص 
2- الخطيئة هي ايضا نقص في عمل الخير 
ونجد الكتاب المقدس يركّز على دعوة الانسان لاخذ المبادرة لعمل الخير , ويشير الى انه بترك فعل الخير تصبح مساحة النفس خصبة للخطيئة. وتحدد الخطايا كمضمون من خلال وصايا المسيح العشر الناهية عن مجموعة من القبائح, حيث بفعلها وعدم الأنتهاء عنها تؤدي الى الخطيئة ومخالفة نواميس الشريعة 
ويوصي المسيح بوصاياه العشر التي ذكرها النبي موسى (ع) قائلا :
1-لا يكن لك آلهة
2- لا تصنع لك تمثالامنحوتا 
3-لا تنطق باسم الرب الهك باطلا 
4- اذكر يوم السبت لتقدسه 5-اكرم اباك وامك6-لا تقتل 
7- لا تزني
8- لا تسرق
9-لا تشهد على قريبك زور 
10- لا تشته بيت قريبك لا تشتهي امراة قريبك (خرو20 :3-17)

الخطة التي ابتكرها الله لخلاص الانسان الخاطىء( سبب مجيء يسوع الى عالمنا)

جاء في الكتاب المقدس :"لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون الحياة الابدية "( يوحنا16:3)
نستطيع ان نتلمس من هذه الآية علة مجيء المسيح الى هذا العالم من اجل :
اولا:الخلاص:"لكي يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك "(لوقا10:19)
وفي آية اخرى:"لانه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم"متى(21:1)
(يتبع)


----------



## nour-aljinan (7 يونيو 2006)

ثانيا:للحصول على النعمة 

"لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالأيمان وذلك ليس منكم وهو عطية الله"افسس(8:2)
ثالثا:ليهب الحياة الابدية 
"لان اجرة الخطيئة هي موت واما هبة الله فهي حياة ابدية بالمسيح "رومية(6:23)
رابعا:ليكون مع الناس 
"هئنذا واقف على الباب واقرع ان سمع احد صوتي وفتح الباب ادخل اليه .. وانا معه وهو معي "( رؤيا3:2)
ونستشف من هذه الآيةان المسيح يقرع ابواب قلوب الناس ليسمعهم ما يخلصهم , ولكن لهذا الخلاص شرط وهو الاستجابة عبر فتح ابواب القلوب ,فأذا فتحت استحقوا العناية الألهية واصبحوا في دائرة المنح والعطايا الألهية :"واما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنين بأسمه"(يوحنا 12:1)
_يسوع المخلص وعلاج الخاطئيين( أمثلة من الكتاب المقدس )
يطالعنا الكتاب المقدس بمجموعة كبيرة من الامثلة عن مسلكية المسيح مع الخاطئيين 
1-لقد اعتبرهم مرضى بحاجة الى علاج :
كان يجالسهم وياكل معهم مما آثار غضب الكتبة الذين سألوا بدورهم لماذا يأكل معلمكم مع العشّاريين والخاطئيين؟(متى11:9)
فكان يخاطبهم مستنكرا هذا التسائل بقوله:"ليس الأصحاء بحاجة الى طبيب بل المرضى"(مرقس2)وايضا :"ما جئت اكلم الأبرار بل الخاطئين(متى17:2)
2-كان يشفق عليهم ويرحمهم 
مثال الابن الشاطر , والراعي الصالح الذي يفتش عن الخروف الضال 
وايضا قوله للمرأة الزانية :"اذهبي ولا تعودي الى الخطيئة "متى(8:12)
نلاحظ في مسلكيته مع الخاطئيين انه لم يكن قاسيا ولم يهدد بالموت الأبدي ..
ويظهر ايضا من سياق الآيات ان يسوع تعامل مع الخطأة كطبيب يداوي امراضهم!!!
(يتبع)


----------



## nour-aljinan (7 يونيو 2006)

نتابع 
لقد شًّخص لهم المرض ووصف لهم العلاج واعطاهم الدواء وكان مزيج دوائه يحمل عنوان الغفران والرحمة . وعلى الجميع ان يطلبوا الغفران فاذا طلبوه بقلوب منفتحة اعطاهم الله.
ولكن كان يطلق على مسامع الخاطئين :"اذهب ولا تعود الى الخطيئة من بعد "كررها وقال توبوا وهذه دعوته الدائمة لننبذ الخطيئة ولنعد الى الطفولة ( اشارة منه الى الفطرة التي فطر الناس عليها )
"ان لم ترجعوا وتصيروا كالأطفال لا تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات"متى(18:7)


معنى التوبة: 
في بداية هذا المطلب نسال كيف يستطيع الخاطىء ان يغير من حالته وراينا كيف اشار المسيح الى كلمة "توبوا "فما المقصود من كلمة التوبة :
هناك عدة تسميات اطلقها الكتاب المقدس على معنى التوبة انطلاقا من المفاهيم التي تشير اليها اهمها:
سر الهداية و الأرتداد : في التوبة يوجد انسان مرتد الى الخير 
سر التوبة : من جوهر هذا السر هو عيش داخل الانسان الذي رجع الى ذاته 
سر الاعتراف : من جوهر هذا السر هو الأعتراف امام الله والكاهن
سر الغفران: علاقة الرب مع الانسان
سر المصالحة : الانسان صالح ذاته مع الله واخيه الانسان .
وفي انجيل متى: تقترب هذه الدعوة باقتراب ملكوت السماوات 
"توبوا قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات"متى(4:17)
وفي انجيل مرقس مرتبط بالأيمان "..توبوا وآمنوا بالأنجيل"(مرقس 1:15)
وعلى هذا كانت التوبة التي يدعو اليها يسوع المسيح ليست فقط عملا بشريا وجهدا انسانيا انها نعمة وهبة الهية.. هبة الخلاص لأن الله وحده بوسعه ان يدعو اليها ويمنحها لذلك تفترض الأيمان والقبول المجاني .
انها ولادة جديدة لحياة جديدة هي تبديل جذري كامل في عمق اعماق قلب الأنسان وكيانه-افكار –نوايا –عواطف-احكام و مسلك –بها يهدي الانسان الى معرفة الحق فيخلص(اطيم 4-2)( دستور رسالي )(يتبع)


----------



## nour-aljinan (7 يونيو 2006)

نتابع 
وانقل عن الاب مارون مبارك قوله :"اليوم نجد الكثرين يرفضون الخطيئة او بمعنى اوضح يرفضون الشعور بالخطيئة يفقدون هذا الحس ويعود فقدان هذا الشعور بالخطيئة للأسباب التالية :
1-تأثر بالألحاد : الوجودية الملحدة تعتبر ان الأنسان يكّون ذاته بذاته
2-تاثر بالبوذية : يعتبرون ان الخطيئة هي نقص موجود في الخليقة ويصحح بالذكاء والأجتهاد هي مجرد نوع من الضعف وبجبلة الانسان يصلح.
هناك من تاثر بالكثير من علماء النفس الذين يعتبرون الخطيئة هي مجرد ضغوط موجدة من طفولتنا واليوم نحن كبرنا علينا ان تتحرر من طفولتنا علينا ان لا نعتبر هذا النوع من التربية
-هناك من فقدوا شعورهم بالخطيئة لأن الكنيسة فقدت قيمتها عندهم فهم يطيعون فقط العالم وحالته، فالخطيئة من اختراع الكنيسة. كلها امور جعلت الانسان يفقد معنى الخطيئة . علينا ان نعي أن الخطيئة هي رفض لحب الله هي أن تنصب ذاتنا مكان الله لذا فقدنا شعورنا بالخطيئة.
-وكانت علّة صلب المسيح من اجل التكفير عن الخطيئة ففي الكتاب المقدس:"بدون سفك دم لا تحصل المغفرة"(عب9:22)
-وعلى هذا فالخطيئة هي فعل ارتداء وندامة وبعد عن الله . والتوبة هي عودة الى الله ومصالحة وغفران وعودة الى الذات.

أعمال التوبة:
أ‌-ولا بد ان يكون عمل التوبة هو فعل باطني يقود الانسان الى الإيمان والمحبة والرجاء كما وانه يقتفي قبول سر التوبة الذي رسمه الرب في كنيسته لغفران الخطايا
" خذوا الروح القدس من غفرت لهم خطاياهم.." يوحنا (20\22)
2- اعمال التوبة عديدة
- يمكن ان يكون كل عمل من اعمالنا عيشه بروح التوبة فنكمل بجسدنا ما نقص من آلام المسيح لأجل جسده الذي هو الكنيسة..
ولاعمال التوبة هناك اعمال الزامية واختيارية
أ_الالزامية:انها ملازمة عيشنا اليومي ازعاجات جهود مرض احزان هموم
ب_الاختيارية: بوسع كل انسان مسيحي لا بل يلزم بروح السخاء والمحبة أن ينتقي بعض الاعمال والممارسات وان لم تكن متوجبة عليه. مثال: أفعال سيطرة على الذات ولجم الحواس الباطنية والخارجية والعقل والإرادة وكل متطلبات الجسد الانانية.
3_التوبة ليست ليوم بل لكل يوم وليست لانسان بل بكل الناس 
من منكم دون خطيئة (يوحنا 8\7)
وعليها ان تتجدد دائما (دستور عقائدي في الكنيسة الحياة المسيحية هي حياة توبة دائما)
" من كان واقفا فليحبذر أن لا يسقط " (قورتس 10\22)(م- الاب مارون مبارك)


الخاتمة:
واختم بقول للرسول يوحنا في رسالته الاولى:"ان الله نور لا ظلام فيه .فأذا زعمنا اننا نشاركه ونحن نسير في الظلام كنا كاذبين ولم نعمل للحق. واما اذا سرنا في النور كما انه في النور , فقد شارك بعضنا بغضا ويسوع.. يطهرنا من كل خطيئة"("يو1 3-6)
فالخطيئة اذا هي فعل مخالف لارادة الله ورفض للنور. الخطيئة هي قدرة شيطانية تسكن في نفوس المتمردين على نور الحقيقة. وتجعل من الانسان عبدا لشهواته وللشيطان وبالتالي يدخل في الظلام حيث الموت الابدي الذي لا يوجد معه اي نور .
(تم )


قراءة في الكتاب المقدس حول مفهوم 
الخطيئة


----------



## nour-aljinan (7 يونيو 2006)

اخيراً اشكر من تابعني 
وهذا البحث هو فهمي الخاص للخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس 
وانا حاضرة للنقد البناء في فهمي
 فمن سيدلي بدلوه ؟


----------



## blackguitar (9 يونيو 2006)

*انتى دارسه الكتاب المقدس كويس اوى ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## †gomana† (9 يونيو 2006)

*حلو اوى البداية الجميلة دى*
*وبحثك رائع جدا وانا لسة هاكمل الموضوع قراية*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## أرزنا (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس*

سلام المسيح:

تحية طيبة لك يانو ر ،هل ما زلت في المنتدى أو تركت؟؟؟

أنا اليوم قرأت بحثك وأعجبت بأسلوبك وهناك نقاط تطرقت اليها تستحق التقدير ........
ألله يحميك في حياتك


----------



## nour-aljinan (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس*

يا هلا بكم وبمروركم الكريم 
اسعدني تواجدكم 
كما واشكر الأخ سليمان على أضافته 
نور .........


----------



## steven gerrard (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس*

الاخ او الاخت مسلمة ام مسيحية

بدون زعل


----------



## أرزنا (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس*

سلام المسيح:



steven gerrard قال:


> الاخ او الاخت مسلمة ام مسيحية
> 
> بدون زعل


 

ألله: أه المقصود ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## assyrian girl (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس*

God bless you


----------



## veronika (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس*

ربنا يعوض تعبك
بحثك  رائع سواء كنت مسيحية او مسلمة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nour-aljinan (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس*

يا هلا بكم 
اعتذر عن التأخير في الرد 
واشكر كل من مر بصفحتي المتواضعة 
وجوابي على من سال هل أنا مسلمة ام مسيحية 
اني من دين لا يكون صحيح حتى أؤمن بكل الانبياء (ع)


----------



## nour-aljinan (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس*

يا هلا بكم 
واشكر مروركم في صفحتي المتواضعة 
حفظكم الله


----------



## nour-aljinan (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مفهوم الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس*

يا هلا بكم 
انا لسه في المنتدى 
اشكر مروركم


----------

